# Flat/Arid City?



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello

Looking at moving to Spain, as love Spanish people. Due to health reasons, I need to find a city/large town with the following requirements:

1. Flat: so I can walk around easily without being fatigued.

2. Arid: anywhere severely humid is a no-go.

3. Stable air pressure: i.e. not like the UK or NZ where you can have "all seasons in one day".

Basically, "flat" in terms of landscape and "stable" in terms of atmosphere.

I love the look of Valencia city but have been gutted to read that people suffer with the summer humidity there?

Any advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. Lovely City, very flat in most places. You could also consider the South of Gran Canaria, summertime nearly all year round.

Hepa


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

It can indeed be quite humid in the Valencia area.
Our neighbour moved here due to an arthritic type issue, and feels it quite badly now because he didnt realise it was quite so humid


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anothernewbie said:


> Hello
> 
> Looking at moving to Spain, as love Spanish people. Due to health reasons, I need to find a city/large town with the following requirements:
> 
> ...


Madrid


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Madrid


Good suggestion as long as bloody cold in winter doesn't matter.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

anothernewbie said:


> Hello
> 
> Looking at moving to Spain, as love Spanish people. Due to health reasons, I need to find a city/large town with the following requirements:
> 
> ...


Almeria - officially a desert!
Costa de Almeria Climate | Go Almeria


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your answers!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Good suggestion as long as bloody cold in winter doesn't matter.


True!
How about anything between Málaga and Madrid - Jaén, Toledo, Granada, Aranjuez. They are all dry and no doubt will have flat bits in them (??)


----------

